# 500 litre tank stocking



## yellow (Mar 3, 2004)

I have a 500 litre diy tank which i am restocking after i had to fix a leak. To add to this I lost 6 of my biggest fish because i didn't have a big enough filter on the storage bin i was using. So now i have the leak fixed and a new background in and i want to restock.

I should add i work in a pet shop so have a fairly good choice of fish

AULONOCARA TANGERINE 
AULONOCARA USSISYA
GEPHYROCHROMIS ACEI (WHITE TAIL)
HAPLOCHROMIS BOADZULU
HAPLOCHROMIS BORLEYI
HAPLOCHROMIS CHRYSONATUS
HAPLOCHROMIS COMPRESSICEPS
HAPLOCHROMIS COMPRESSICEPS ALBINO
HAPLOCHROMIS ELECTRA
HAPLOCHROMIS FUSCOTAENIATUS
HAPLOCHROMIS LIVINGSTONI
HAPLOCHROMIS MILOMO VC10
HAPLOCHROMIS MOORI
HAPLOCHROMIS OBLIQUIDENS ZEBRA
HAPLOCHROMIS ROSTRATUS
HAPLOCHROMIS SULPHUR HEAD
LABEOTROPHEUS FUELLEBORNI BLUE
LABIDOCHROMIS HONGI RED TOP
LABIDOCHROMIS PEARLMUTT
LABIDOCHROMIS TREWAVASSAE 
LABIDOCHROMIS TREWAVASSAE O/B
LABIDOCHROMIS YELLOW CAERULEUS
MELANOCHROMIS AURATUS
MELANOCHROMIS JOHANNI (ELECTRIC BLUE)
PSEUDOTROPHEUS BLUE ZEBRA
PSEUDOTROPHEUS DACKTARI
PSEUDOTROPHEUS ELONGATUS
PSEUDOTROPHEUS GRESHAKEI
PSEUDOTROPHEUS GRESHAKEI ALBINO
PSEUDOTROPHEUS LOMBARDOI
PSEUDOTROPHEUS PINDANI
PSEUDOTROPHEUS RED ZEBRA
AULONOCARA JACOBFRIEBERGI
AULONOCARA ORANGE BLOTCH
AULONOCARA RED
AULONOCARA TANGERINE
CALLOCHROMIS MACROPS 
CYNOTILAPIA AFRA 'WHITE TOP'
CYPHOTILAPIA FRONTOSA
HAPLOCHROMIS AHLI (ELECTRIC BLUE)
HAPLOCHROMIS MOORI
HAPLOCHROMIS MOORI/DOLPHIN
JULIDOCHROMIS TRANSCRIPTUS 'KALEMIE'
LABEOTROPHEUS TRWAVASSAE ROSA

Presently I have 7 Labs, 6 demasoni,5 various peacocks- OB - baenchi - cobue - jacobfreiburg- , 1 female venustus , 1 male red empress , 1 Male fryeri , 2 moori , 1 pair of lithobates.
4 Mulipunctatus. I know that at least 1 of the demasoni are holding

What would you add? I like the look of the johanni. but also the red top hongi.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not combine aggressive mbuna like those and the ones already in your tank with haps and peacocks.  Are you thinking of switching to all mbuna?

In my 72" tank I had five species for two years and it was a great tank!


----------



## yellow (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks DJRansome, I'm considering changing to mostly mbuna, so i may get rid of the haps but not the peacocks or lithobates though. 
Is there a third group of mbuna you would add?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you like the look of johannii try melanochromis cyaneorhabdos (Maingano). I'd go to 20 on the demasoni in that size tank. Pseudotropheus acei or socolofi would be a nice addition.

Hongi maybe not because they are a blue barred fish and females are drab.

Some people really like the labeos.


----------



## yellow (Mar 3, 2004)

Well someone bought all the johanni that we had in stock so they are out for the moment, but on the other hand i was doing water changes the same day in work on all the cichlid tanks and the acei all decided to breed. So i picked out 2 holding females and a lovely male. I also brought home a few more demasoni and a fuelleborni blue. 
We are not getting any deliveries until the weather picks up a bit but I have some demasoni on order.


----------



## yellow (Mar 3, 2004)

Quick update, i am on holidays in czeck republic at the moment, i did a water change 2 days before leaving and woke up the next morning to some dead fish, 3 demasoni and 1 of the female acei, i checked the water for ammonia nitrite and nitrate as even though i had tranferred over the filter sponges i thought i may have had a mini cycle but all normal. I checked pH and discovered it had dropped from over 8 to 6.5 . It turned out my tap water was pH6 for some reason. I added some bicarb and got it back to 7.5 we will have to wait and see how they got on.

I forgot to mention i got rid of the red empress, moori, fryeri and venustus. Just thinking aloud, we got in some 1 inch albino brichardi on our last delivery , do you think they would mix.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Brichardi are known to wipe out the tank when they spawn, so they are often kept in a species tank.

Demasoni are ideally kept in groups of 12 or more to spread aggression. Less than 12 will have the fish killing each other off one-by-one until you have one left.


----------



## yellow (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks DJ , I will be adding the Demasoni when they arrive in to the shop, hopefully by the time i get back from holidays.
So brichardi are that bad, maybe it would be worth setting up a species tank in my spare 90L tank


----------

